# Sécurité dossier local ICloud



## pamo (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à  tous , 
question : comment assurer la sécurité du dossier local ICloud drive dans lequel les données sont sauvegardées? Je m'explique si on me vole l'ordinateur le nouveau "propriétaire" aura accès à toutes ces données. Même si on le supprime l'icone  de la barre latérale il est facilement retrouvable dans le disque . Donc question de sécurité,  mais aussi ce même nouveau "propriétaire" peut supprimer des fichiers en local et ils disparaitront de l'espace ICloud. Avez vous une réponse? j'ai appelé Apple à ce sujet mais pas de réponse. Merci !


----------



## ericse (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Comme pour toutes les autres données qui sont sur ton Mac, il faut activer le chiffrement Filevault de ton disque et mettre un mot de passe assez long pour ne pas être deviné. Avec ça même le FBI ne pourra pas retrouver tes données   
(Du coup fait des sauvegardes à la maison)


----------



## pamo (25 Avril 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comme pour toutes les autres données qui sont sur ton Mac, il faut activer le chiffrement Filevault de ton disque et mettre un mot de passe assez long pour ne pas être deviné. Avec ça même le FBI ne pourra pas retrouver tes données
> (Du coup fait des sauvegardes à la maison)


Merci pour ta réponse, en fait rien ne remplace le chiffrement si j'ai bien compris. C'est un peu compliqué de saisir à chaque ouverture le big mot de passe Filevault. Mais on ne peut  pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre etc...
Me méfie des disques durs externes car 3 se sont effacés spontanément  d’où l'importance du "3 sauvegardes".


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2021)

pamo a dit:


> C'est un peu compliqué de saisir à chaque ouverture le big mot de passe Filevault.


Ca n'est pas plus compliqué de saisir son mdp FileVault que le mdp de sa session…


----------



## pamo (25 Avril 2021)

Changement de programme j'ai demarré Filevault, tout est bloqué.... et impossible de revenir en arrière . Me depêche de cloner avec CCC pour effacer la partition et reinstaller . je ferai une image disque cryptée, moins risqué...


----------



## ericse (25 Avril 2021)

pamo a dit:


> ...tout est bloqué....
> je ferai une image disque cryptée, moins risqué...


Pas clair ton message, mais une image chiffrée ne protégera pas tes documents iCloud.


----------



## pamo (25 Avril 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pas clair ton message, mais une image chiffrée ne protégera pas tes documents iCloud.


Excuse moi, en effet ce n’est pas clair. Depuis que j’ai demarré le chiffrement le Mac est  très ralenti, près qu’inaccessible et le chiffrement ne progresse pas. Je pensais pouvoir l’arrêter mais ce n’est pas possible le bouton est grisé. L’image chiffrée  serait hébergée sur iCloud Drive si je prends cette alternative.( IMac fusion drive Catalina.)


----------



## ericse (25 Avril 2021)

pamo a dit:


> Depuis que j’ai demarré le chiffrement le Mac est  très ralenti, près qu’inaccessible


C'est normal suivant ta machine (surtout si tu as un HDD ou un Fusion Drive), Apple recommande de lancer le chiffrement le soir et de le laisser tourner la nuit.


pamo a dit:


> et le chiffrement ne progresse pas.


Tu sais ça comment ? De toute façon sans SSD ça prends du temps.


pamo a dit:


> Je pensais pouvoir l’arrêter mais ce n’est pas possible le bouton est grisé.


Normal, il faut attendre la fin pour lancer le déchiffrement (qui est aussi long et ralenti autant le Mac)


pamo a dit:


> L’image chiffrée  serait hébergée sur iCloud Drive si je prends cette alternative.( IMac fusion drive Catalina.)


Non, tu voulais te protéger du vol du Mac, Filevault est fait précisément pour ça. 

Si tu ne peux pas utiliser Filevault (je ne vois pas pourquoi, mais bon), tu peux utiliser un sparsebundle chiffré, mais c'est beaucoup moins pratique à utiliser, et incompatible iPhone/iPad (si tu en as).


----------



## pamo (26 Avril 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C'est normal suivant ta machine (surtout si tu as un HDD ou un Fusion Drive), Apple recommande de lancer le chiffrement le soir et de le laisser tourner la nuit.
> 
> Tu sais ça comment ? De toute façon sans SSD ça prends du temps.
> 
> ...


Re bonjour et surtout grand merci pour ces explications. Ce matin le chiffrement est terminé et tout fonctionne normalement. 
j'ai bien saisi que filevault protège le Mac dont les dossiers locaux de ICloud ou Dropbox , ce qui n’empêche pas pas d'avoir la synchronisation avec le Cloud. 
Question : la sauvegarde TimMachine est elle  aussi chiffrée du coup?


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2021)

pamo a dit:


> Re bonjour et surtout grand merci pour ces explications. Ce matin le chiffrement est terminé et tout fonctionne normalement.
> j'ai bien saisi que filevault protège le Mac dont les dossiers locaux de ICloud ou Dropbox , ce qui n’empêche pas pas d'avoir la synchronisation avec le Cloud.


C'est ça   



pamo a dit:


> Question : la sauvegarde TimMachine est elle  aussi chiffrée du coup?


C'est une option indépendante à sélectionner lorsque l'on crée la sauvegarde Time Machine.
Tu peux le vérifier dans TM lorsque le disque est connecté.


----------



## pamo (26 Avril 2021)

Ericse , 
Quand j'ai activé Filevault hier il ne m'a pas demandé de créer de mot de passe, il m'a ete envoyé une clé de secours. Est ce que le mot de passe sera le même que celui de la session? Si c'est le cas est ce que la securité sera liée au fait que le "voleur"  peut faire la manip "j'ai perdu mon mot de passe " et donc accéder à la session, mais n'aura pas le précédent mot de passe qui est celui affecté à Filevault? je ne sais si je suis explicite .... Ce sont des questions importantes à mon avis car nous sommes nombreux à être inquiets pour la sécurité de nos données et à leur portabilité. ET on a l'impression qu'il y a des écueils de méconnaissance qui nous font buter sur les étapes à franchir. Quand on telephone à Apple on n'a pas toujours la personne qui a envie de fouiller pour apporter la bonne réponse. Parfois c'est top parfios on reste sur notre faim.


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2021)

Le mot de passe de Filevault est trop complexe pour être utilisé tel que, mais chaque session utilisateur autorisée sur le Mac peut le débloquer, donc il faut faire attention à ce qu'elles aient toutes un mot de passe assez complexe, et une méthode de récupération de mot de passe assez difficile à activer, pour que le "nouveau propriétaire" ne puisse pas le faire sans ton autorisation.


----------



## pamo (26 Avril 2021)

Ok , comment rendre la récupération du mot de passe  plus complexe? je ne connais que celle proposée c'est à dire démarrer en mode recovery puis le terminal ...


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2021)

pamo a dit:


> Ok , comment rendre la récupération du mot de passe  plus complexe? je ne connais que celle proposée c'est à dire démarrer en mode recovery puis le terminal ...


Je ne connais pas, tu fais quoi après dans le Terminal ?


----------



## pamo (26 Avril 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Je ne connais pas, tu fais quoi après dans le Terminal ?


Resetpassword sur le terminal. 
Je te pose la question car tu dis «  il faut veiller à avoir un mode de récupération assez complexe du mot de passe » , du coup j’ai cru qu’il y avait une méthode plus difficile en effet car celle que j’utilise via la partition recovery et le terminal est accessible à tout un chacun..... en fait c’est un reset  pas une récupération et c’est là à mon humble avis que réside la sécurité du mot de passe Filevault qui lui est attaché au mot de passe de session avant le reset. 
qu’en penses-tu ?
Merci !


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2021)

pamo a dit:


> Resetpassword sur le terminal.


Ah oui, si Filevault est activé, resetpassword ne fonctionne pas (enfin en principe, je n'ai pas essayé  )


----------



## pamo (26 Avril 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Ah oui, si Filevault est activé, resetpassword ne fonctionne pas (enfin en principe, je n'ai pas essayé  )


Sans doute, je verrai au cas où, je ferai l’essai rapidement en fait 
Merci pour tous les bons conseils ! bonne soirée


----------

